# RAM upgrade for Dell XPS 600



## Krattle (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a relatively old XPS 600 with 2gb of RAM and I want to upgrade. My OS is only 32-bit, but I've read that if I use 4gb of RAM, it will at least recognize around 3 to 3.5 GB of that. In case it matters, my GPU has 256mb RAM. Does the computer count that in the total RAM, and therefore subtract it from 4gb?

Is this true?

I'm a little confused about all the RAM options available. I want a kit of four 1GB 240-pin DIMMs, preferably Corsair, and it has to be DDR2. I'm pretty sure my mobo can support only 667mhz max. Beyond that I'm not sure. Does it matter if it's PC2-4300, PC2-5300, PC2-6400, or whatever? I don't even know what PC2 means, but I don't think my mobo could support PC3.

My motherboard is an Nvidia nForce4 SLIx16. Can that support anything like 800mhz or 1066mhz DDR2? I don't think it can, but I want to make sure that I'm not selling my self short by buying only 667mhz. I don't know if it's relevant, but my CPU is an Intel Pentium D 820 2.80GHz (Smithfield Socket 775 LGA) with an 800MHz FSB.

Thank you for any help,
Krattle


----------



## Krattle (Jun 25, 2009)

Also, it must be non ECC.

If I bought two packs of 2X1GB, would that work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145098


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For OEM systems especially Dell I use Crucial it just simply works. 
http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=2B44AF91A5CA7304 

32 Bit OS's have a 4 gig mathematical address space limit including system devices and add in cards. You will most likely see 3.2Gig available to windows, but windows also limits programs to 2gig max over 2gig in XP doesn't give a lot of improvement in overall system performance unless you are running out of ram causing virtual memory hard drive writes/reads.


----------



## Krattle (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, but can I at least upgrade to 800MHz (PC2-6400)? Will my computer run the RAM at that speed? Crucial claims my computer can support that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDR2 800 will run but at 667 speeds as that's as fast as the motherboard supports.
And a to run 667 all the sticks will have to be 667 a lot of the 600's shipped with 533.


----------



## Krattle (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I went with 667. My mobo definitely can't support 800. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Anytime.


----------



## Intrepidacious (Jan 2, 2010)

There's not been an update on this thread, and it's a little old, but I had to put in my own two cents since it involves an XPS 600.

Windows 32-bit will only see 2GB of RAM on an XPS 600, period. (XP or Vista or whatever)

You can put a lot more RAM in it, upgrade the BIOS, the works, and 32-bit Windows will still see only 2GB.

It's a limitation of the BIOS or of the chipset or the SLI implementation or... something. And my XPS 600 has only ever had 1 video card in it at a time, anyway....

I did a lot of research for a tweak to get it to work on 32bit, but never was able to find a solution for my own 4GB XPS 600, other than to install 64-bit Windows on it. I've not yet done that but apparently 64-bit Windows is the cure for larger amounts of RAM on an XPS 600.


----------

